# Anyone fish Empire Mica??



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 24, 2013)

Will be in Pt. St. Joe in two weeks, if the weather is good would like to make the run out and try fishing the Empire.

Can anyone share any knowledge of the wreck. I understand it is broken into 3 sections of heavy scatter that is spread out. How likely to lose an anchor in all that debris?
 Better off to just repeat drifting across it? Lots of cuda's I understand?

My calculations put it about 23 miles out of Indian Pass.

Any tips from people who have been there/done that is appreciated.


----------



## freecountry (Jun 24, 2013)

Fished it several years ago. we drifted across the wreck and had good luck.


----------



## d-a (Jun 24, 2013)

I have fished it a good bit. It's usually crowded on the weekends. There's some live bottom in most every direction around it. Generally there is a lot of just legal B liners there. 

What's your range?

d-a


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 24, 2013)

Lots of Kings and some Wahoo were caught there this weekend. Lots of good grouper on the natural bottom around it.


----------



## B Man (Jun 24, 2013)

Been threatening to try it myself.  Carrying a buddy down to Carrabelle in a few weeks who loves to king fish ( I never do it ) so I may have to run to it if it has a good many kings on it.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 25, 2013)

d-a said:


> I have fished it a good bit. It's usually crowded on the weekends. There's some live bottom in most every direction around it. Generally there is a lot of just legal B liners there.
> 
> What's your range?
> 
> d-a



Range dependent on weather and sea's of course. If it's too sloppy to get outside in my boat, I generally don't want to go out period.
 My rig is a 20' CC Hydra-Sport with 150 Yammy on it. Good electronics, VHF, EPIRB, etc.
Comfort zone is about 30 miles. Have made 25-30 mile runs out of Steinhatchee frequently in the past. Looking to cut the ride down by fishing the deeper water out of Indian Pass once I learn the area.

Have a tentative date set with a local guide there to go out on July 9, weather permitting.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 25, 2013)

Mak-n-Memories said:


> Lots of Kings and some Wahoo were caught there this weekend. Lots of good grouper on the natural bottom around it.



Good to know about the about the bottom area surrounding it. Maybe I can pick up a few numbers of ledges, etc.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 25, 2013)

B Man said:


> Been threatening to try it myself.  Carrying a buddy down to Carrabelle in a few weeks who loves to king fish ( I never do it ) so I may have to run to it if it has a good many kings on it.



I may not get out there on this trip, so much depends on the weather and timing of course. Plus it's kind of a social trip, we'll be staying with non-fishing (offshore anyway) friends at their beach house.

But if I do, I'll post a report. If you beat me out there, please post on your trip.


----------



## d-a (Jun 25, 2013)

Look west of the mica about 4-5 miles in 110-130 ft. Lots good bottom out there. 

d-a


----------



## B Man (Jun 25, 2013)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> I may not get out there on this trip, so much depends on the weather and timing of course. Plus it's kind of a social trip, we'll be staying with non-fishing (offshore anyway) friends at their beach house.
> 
> But if I do, I'll post a report. If you beat me out there, please post on your trip.



Listen to D-A's advice.   He's the man in that area of the big pond.

But I will do.  

Good luck


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2013)

This is from that area last Thursday. I had already gave a scamp and a red snapper away before the picture was taken





d-a


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 26, 2013)

d-a said:


> This is from that area last Thursday. I had already gave a scamp and a red snapper away before the picture was taken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catch d-a!


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 26, 2013)

ok, you guys really been helpful...so I'll try another question.

How about places to stay when going down to that area?
I've found little cottages and such to rent around the Steinhatchee area, but have not had the opportunity to look around Pt. St. Joe area?

Much prefer to rent a little place if possible, staying in hotels just don't cut it other than a last resort.

Any tips?


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2013)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> ok, you guys really been helpful...so I'll try another question.
> 
> How about places to stay when going down to that area?
> I've found little cottages and such to rent around the Steinhatchee area, but have not had the opportunity to look around Pt. St. Joe area?
> ...



More rental properties than hotels in that area. VRBO would be a good start.  I generally stay at Bay City lodge. It's a fish camp. It's @20 mins from the Indian pass ramp and I pull my boat back and forth at times when I'm wanting to conserve boat fuel (11miles across the bay to the cut each way) for a long run. 

Just a caution: Indian pass does not have a marked channel. You will need to run parallel to the beach and cross the sand bar to the south. Generally there are breakers marking the shallower spots. Your boat drafts much less than mine so you should be fine but I would follow some one out for the first time to be safe and mark the spot. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2013)

STRAIGHTARROW said:


> Nice catch d-a!



Thanks

Best day I've had on scamps in a long while. 

d-a


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 26, 2013)

d-a said:


> More rental properties than hotels in that area. VRBO would be a good start.  I generally stay at Bay City lodge. It's a fish camp. It's @20 mins from the Indian pass ramp and I pull my boat back and forth at times when I'm wanting to conserve boat fuel (11miles across the bay to the cut each way) for a long run.
> 
> Just a caution: Indian pass does not have a marked channel. You will need to run parallel to the beach and cross the sand bar to the south. Generally there are breakers marking the shallower spots. Your boat drafts much less than mine so you should be fine but I would follow some one out for the first time to be safe and mark the spot.
> 
> d-a



You da man d-a!
Yep, I have experienced that "channel" once before and know just what you mean. Went out ok but almost got into shallow water trouble on the way in.
Sorry to sound dumb ...but what is VRBO?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Jun 26, 2013)

VRBO...Vacation Rentals By Owner...got it now.
Thanks!


----------



## B Man (Jun 26, 2013)

I used that same site to find my rental house in Carrabelle.  Used the same house two years in a row. Great site.

D-A,  as usual that's a fine catch!   One day I hope to make it out the pass with you.  It may spoil me away from C-belle.


----------

